# Headers for you SE-R



## darkblueangel (Jun 23, 2005)

Has anyone installed headers on there SE-R. What type did you get and how much did you pay for it.

Very interested


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

Don't own an SE-R but I know the engine is the same as a 3.5 so I am assuming any headers that would fit a 3.5 should fit. Don't know if that helps.


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

I am putting some on right now. They are XS and i got them for $180. I will let you know how they turn out.


----------



## cjbaldw (Dec 3, 2004)

Headers for any 05 model year need to be compatible with the new wideband O2 sensors that the 05 Alties have installed. I know Hotshot just finished fabricating headers for the 05's in this respect, not sure about XS. Be careful on this point, I'd double check with XS to make sure they are aware of the wideband O2 sensors in the 05 model year Alties (they may already be, just make sure).


----------



## ezalty (Oct 12, 2005)

altyser said:


> I am putting some on right now. They are XS and i got them for $180. I will let you know how they turn out.


any news on that?


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

*header install update*



ezalty said:


> any news on that?


Well it has been a month since my car was put in the shop and I still haven't got it back, but I have seen the headers they are on and look great. The O2 sensors aren't really any different they fit perfect. However there was no place for the 05's EGR tube so we welded kindof like a big nut into the middle header on the back side that the egr tube would screw into. This wasn't difficult it only took about 15 min the only problem was where the nut was welded it didn't line up with the EGR tube, and the factory tubes dont bend so a line used in gas fire places was used and it truthfully would be easier for anyone wanting to do this plus it looks 10x better than factory.


----------

